# ThinkDigit Chefs



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2011)

There were three threads before like this but they have been closed ages ago...

Anyway, many of us here live alone or are stuck in hostels or just get hungry at random times when there is no source of good food.

So here is a thread dedicated to everyone who can cook or who wants to try to cook.

Share your recipes, pictures of food YOU cooked and links to nice websites which have good recipe contents


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2011)

I can prepare some, but not much

Maggie, Bread Toast/Omelet, Really good Tea, pretty bad coffee, Dosa using Ready made batter, Masala Soda, Steamed Rice, Cake 

Want to start preparing Gravy/Dall. I will leave non veg items to the experts ( my mom )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2011)

I can cook enough to keep myself happy. I think hardest to make are gravys and south indian stuff like sambhar. French, Italian and Chinese cuisine is a joke seriously 

Well today I made chop suey sauce. I made it multi purpose. Morning added some water and macaroni and kept in microwave to make pasta. Lunch added soya bytes to it and microwaved to get "instant soya machurian". Dinner doing the same with noodles to make normal chop suey


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

Take Malai in a bowl....add tomato, onion and salt to it and mix.

Apply the mixture on both sides of a bread and heat on tawa.

Tastes 10000x better than Pizza.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2011)

Mix Mashed bananas in cold milk. Add some vanilla extract. Add honey to the taste. Ready ! Serve cold !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2011)

Try this:

*garlic white sauce*

Take 4-6 cloves of garlic and chop them fine. Fry them in a few spoons of butter. Add Maida to it which is equal or slightly lesser in volume to the butter. Mix everything in low flame. Add a couple of glasses of milk while stirring rapidly to dissolve everything. Add salt and white pepper (if you don't mind the color chilli powder will do) keep stirring in low flame. You get a thick white sauce. This is garlic white sauce, a variation of normal white sauce (which has no garlic).

You can add this, or normal white sauce to pizza instead of tomato sauce. Also use with sandwiches and burgers. Seriously awesome and has saved me a few times when I set out to make pizzas and was out of tomato sauce and was in no mood to make fresh tomato sauce.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

Chef. I hardly qualify as a cook.  During my stay alone, I could:

Boil water
Heat up milk and make >Corn flakes, coffee (err) or most likely drink it plain
Make noodles
Make an omlette (not actual omlette, just threw the eggs on to a pan)

That's all  Man I suck!

I visioned (esp after watching Masterchef for a while) that in a few months I would be:
Cooking Rice, Dal
Basic curries
The most difficult, stuff like Sambar etc 
Ofcourse a chicken curry 

But now since I am back with my family I have realised that, food cooked by  Mom is a direct gift from the heavens


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 25, 2011)

i like to cook but lazy


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheese Omlet:

I don't know if this recipes is popular or something but its just plain simple. Tear a slice of cheese and mix it with the yolk and cook it like a normal omlet. Yummy!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Cheese Omlet:
> 
> I don't know if this recipes is popular or something but its just plain simple. Tear a slice of cheese and mix it with the yolk and cook it like a normal omlet. Yummy!



Omelette Du Fromage  , classic Dexter


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Used to cook before marriage. After that, have handed over to a much expert person. These days its only needed when my wife goes to her _maike._ 

Nice thread, btw.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2011)

There is one rather weird dish that I found is popular in tamil nadu fast foods.

Anybody heard of this thing called "chilli parota" ?


----------



## azzu (Oct 25, 2011)

Quite a Good cook here..
can cook Chicken (with gravy) quite well...
(well aleast my frnds think so.. )


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Can cook:

Rice
Dal (Tour, chan, moong, mix, etc)
Vegetables (Potato, Beans, Lady's Finger, Cauliflower, Cabbage, etc)
Idli/Dosa (with readymade batter)
Sandwich (easy lol)

Gonna learn:

Pasta


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 26, 2011)

i want to cook dokla....i love it...any good sites for guide to cook indian recipes?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

azzu said:


> Quite a Good cook here..
> can cook Chicken (with gravy) quite well...
> (well aleast my frnds think so.. )



Are your friends still alive?  

Just Kidding .. Wassap Azzu


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 26, 2011)

Charan said:


> Omelette Du Fromage  , classic Dexter



 How did you know? It was Dexter who inspired me to make this in the first place. 

Anyway,
I want to learn Raman noodles, next.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 26, 2011)

crush and make maggi
let it cool a bit
cut the edges off a bread
put some maggi at one edge of the bread
roll and make a joint(lol)
eat, and enjoy!!!
also, put a bit of ketchup on it for added yum.

this is for those rare times when there is only one maggi packet left and you and your hungry sibling are fighting it out for the honor of nomming that delicious bowl of noodles.
it will end both your hunger pangs


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 26, 2011)

I can only make bread butter,jam bread


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 26, 2011)

can make tea,omlet, bull's eye egg

cook rice, daal and fry.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> crush and make maggi
> let it cool a bit
> cut the edges off a bread
> put some maggi at one edge of the bread
> ...



Wow,nice recipe and quite easy. I'll try it out. 
Thanks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2011)

I can cook rice.

Take a cup of rice in a pressure cooker.. add 2 cups of water to it. Close the lid. Let 2 whistles blow. Wait for the pressure to be absorbed. And Ta-Da.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hot n Sour Sauce Extravaganza...*

*Presenting MetalheadGautham's Kitchen Special*

*The Do Everything Trick with Chinese Food - Hot n Sour Sauce*

Here is something which can act as the mother dish to cook a lot of different types of items. Its the Hot n Sour Sauce. And surprisingly, its really easy to make.

Note that the vegetables are not all compulsory. You just use what you find at home.

And sauce materials are not exact quantity. You may often end up adding more of different sauces to change the composition and feel of the sauce.

*Vegetables:*

Cauliflower (chopped into tiny bits, 2 cups)
Carrots (tiny squares, 2 cups)
Beans (chopped, 2 cups)
Capsicum (chopped, 1 cup)
Sweet Corn (2-3 cups - get the easy to use packet from reliance fresh its already separated from the cob)
Onions (chopped, 2.5 cups)
Cabbage (chopped, 2 cups)
Mushroom (chopped, 2 cups)
Spring Onion (chopped, for garnishing don't cook)

*Sauce Materials:*

Garlic (5-7 cloves, chopped)
Ginger Garlic Paste (a tablespoon, can be substituted for above)
Soya Sauce (use as needed I use a table spoon or two)
Red Chilli Sauce (green will also do - use as needed constant tasting helps)
Tomato Sauce (1 cup will do most of the time)
Refined Vegetable Oil - 1 tablespoon
Corn Flour - 2 table spoon nicely dissolved in 1 cup of luke warm water
Vinegar (2 table spoons)
Sugar (to taste)
Salt (to taste)
Red Chilli Powder (optional emergency item)


*Vegetable Preparation:*

Take sweet corn. Put it into a microwave bowl and add water and a teaspoon of salt. In max of your oven, microwave it for 7 minutes.

Take a microwave safe bowl (preferably the glass type) and grease its bottom with a couple of tablespoons of refined vegetable oil. Add onions and microwave for 2 minutes.

Now add remaining vegetables, the sweet corn, a pinch of salt to taste, a few teaspoons of oil and mix everything together nicely. Microwave for another 7-9 minutes.

Now add mushroom and microwave for another 1 minute.

Vegetables are ready.

*Sauce Preparation:*


Add oil to a huge kadai and wait for it to heat. Add garlic and let the garlic fry.

Now add the sauces while stirring constantly and a couple of glasses of water. Add the cornflour while ensuring that no chunks or blocks of the sauce form. Stir constantly and get a thick sauce. Dilute as required.

And add salt to taste and also some sugar/jaggary if that's your kind of thing. If spiciness is not enough and chilli sauce is already too much, you may cheat by adding the humble red chilli powder. A pinch of ajinomoto also helps but I like avoiding it.

Key to getting good sauce is at this stage itself carefully taste the sauce. It should be just right, and the "just right" is something which varies from individual to individual. You may increase the sourness by adding soya sauce or vinegar. Increase sweetness by adding sugar/jaggery. Increase tanginess by adding tomato sauce. Increase hotness by adding chilli sauce or red chilli powder. Mix and match and experiment with making this to get optimum result. I suggest you make only the sauce and try to get good tasting sauce.

Once sauce seems tasty enough, add the vegetables. Mix the whole thing and let the flavour set into the veggies.

*Congratulations! You are done with hot and sour sauce*

The above is base ingredient for a lot of recipes. Oh and what happened to the spring onions you ask ? You sprinkle them just before serving any dish based off the hot and sour sauce.

*Hot n Sour Soup*

The most obvious derivative. To get this, dilute the sauce a bit to reach soupy levels of dilutions. Add more sauces to balance the taste as I had told before. Serve with spring onions on top.

*Veg Macaroni*

You get Rs. 15/- packets of macaroni. These can be easily made in hot n sour style. Just add macaroni to microwave safe bowl. Dilute sauce 1:1 with water and add it to the macaroni along with some more salt for the macaroni. Mix and microwave for 5 minutes or longer if you have more liquid content. Stir this and you get delicious saucy macaroni. Idea here is you cook macaroni in the sauce, so it absorbs everything really well. You may want to add bit more tomato sauce to add to tanginess sometimes.

*Chop Suey*

Buy normal noodles. Normal meaning not the instant garbage that we've been spoilt with. These are white in color. Add them to microwave safe bowl, add water and a teaspoon of salt and microwave for 5 mins. Rinse, drain the water, and grease the bowl with oil and add the noodles. Add more oil and a pinch of salt and toss things around with your hand to ensure that noodles is covered in thin layer of oil. Microwave for 5 more minutes (sometimes even 3 will do if its dry enough). Transfer noodles to a plate and cover it with sauce you prepared.

*Soya Byte "manchurian"*

You get these in most supermarkets. While not too tasty, these are high in protein and healthy. And rather cheap. Cooking these is simple. Take microwave bowl, add soya bytes and sauce as needed. A little bit of water if you wish. Microwave for 5 minutes. You just prepared healthy soya byte "manchurian". Manchurian in quotes because its not exactly manchurian.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread looks very interesting 
Will post results after I try a recipe


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 26, 2011)

@MHG : Boy'O'Boy , that looks really good. You a pro chef?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2011)

There are not much instances where I felt the need to cook for myself. But if I ever do in the future, I will refer to this thread. Thanks for so many recipies guys!
Can't wait to try some of them sometime.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> How did you know? It was Dexter who inspired me to make this in the first place.



I used to watch Dexter a lot  , even I tried to make Omelette Du Fromage, Cant remember if I succeeded or not


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 26, 2011)

^Try to make one again. And use Britannia Cheese slices(or similar) this time. You will succeed. 


[offtopic]
I remember that episode well. Learning French overnight FTW!. 
[/offtopic]


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2011)

Charan said:


> Are your friends still alive?
> 
> Just Kidding .. Wassap Azzu



Very much alive,,: P
my mom asks the same question..
iam great..

Ontopic : so can any of u guys cook "Biryani" ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2011)

azzu said:


> Very much alive,,: P
> my mom asks the same question..
> iam great..
> 
> Ontopic : so can any of u guys cook "Biryani" ??



Sort of. Biryani as in the vegetarian type.

Its easy only if do the mixing part with less rice. Otherwise your biryani will end up looking like khichdi


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 27, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sort of. Biryani as in the vegetarian type.
> 
> Its easy only if do the mixing part with less rice. Otherwise your biryani will end up looking like khichdi



I think he is asking about hyderabadi biryani...mhg u a veggie i guess?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 27, 2011)

then put less water and dont cook for too long


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, I can cook.  

Things I can cook (with confidence)
Egg: Omlette, Poach, burji, Curry
Fish: normal curry, kalia, with mustard paste (hilsha only)
Chicken: 3 kind of preparation (ingredient wise)
Chutney (Bengali style): Pineapple.
Dal: Chana (mainly taken with puri)
Curry: Potato curry.
Maggi: Egg-maggi


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 27, 2011)

DAAYUM!!!
i thought i was good at cooking.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2011)

One more way to make *Omlette du formage* is...atleast the way i do is...

take 2 eggs in a bowl...add little milk...stir it thoroughly

Take a frying pan...add butter as per your requirement...add the egg solution...stir it a little with the butter just to make sure that the butter is not only at the bottom part of the egg

Take cheese slices,cubes...make small pieces and place them on one of half of the omlette...fold the omlette halfway covering the cheese pieces...then flip the omlette on the other side just as to melt the cheese inside the fold. Serve with tomata ketchup


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I think he is asking about hyderabadi biryani...mhg u a veggie i guess?



Yup me veggie. But its not hard to convert between veggie and non veggie dishes. Basic idea remains the same. I once followed the recipe online for Hydrabadi Biryani, made small modifications and reduced the spices and converted to veg. Food is food


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

A few days back I maded such bad Chowmein I hope no one is able to make it.


Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/Ambo0S5CMAMKxbh.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess i am the best 



Spoiler



I can only make
Coffe and egg


----------



## helion (Mar 20, 2012)

Fried noodles:

1. Take the cake of maggi and put it in the microwave oven in a series of 30s to brown the entire thing well. Shallow frying will also work nicely in this, in case there is no microwave. Convection microwave is the best.
2. Then cook maggi as usual.
3. Eat well.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 20, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I guess i am the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, you can *MAKE* eggs???? 

*Bows to you*


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Wait, you can *MAKE* eggs????
> 
> *Bows to you*



Lol sorry , i meant omelet


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Wait, you can *MAKE* eggs????
> 
> *Bows to you*




haha lol...

Anyway, serpents do make eggs.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> haha lol...
> 
> Anyway, serpents do make eggs.



Haha


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> haha lol...
> 
> Anyway, serpents do make eggs.



This is very true


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 20, 2012)

I can cook many dishes.Which i will teach to my future wife and then will quit cooking.
I know _Insalata caprese_,_Parmigiana_,_Mushroom do pyaza_ etc etc.
But i am not a chef.


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay so I saw this on the Vicky Ratnani TV Show
Very easy and amazing to eat too
Cheese French Toast
All you need to do is put a cheese slice btw 2 toasts. Now cut it into 3 long strips, soak it in that egg batter/mixture whatever you cal it and put it on a pan.

Bro tip: Always keep some of those Oregano packs from Pizza Hut and Dominos. Use it in Sand witches, on Omelets and stuff like that.

And yeah! I know how to make the most amazing Chilli Chicken/Hong Kong Chicken/ Chicken Dimsums too!
Heres the Recipe:
1. Order a 250gm Pack of   Chilli Chicken/Hong Kong Chicken/ Chicken Dimsums from Republic Of Chicken
2. Microwave it.

*TADAAA!!!!!*


----------



## techbulb (Mar 20, 2012)

I am ovo-lacto vegetarian and i can cook
Maggi
Chai
Coffee (cold & hot)
Rice
Eggs(omelete,hard boiled,burgi,sunnyside up)
Toast
Sandwich
French fries
Ice cream float
Shakes
Papad
Pasta(non packeted & packeted also)


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I can make bread butter and jam bread.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I can make bread butter and jam bread.



+1.Same


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 20, 2012)

Wonderful thread but someone list down good recipe sites 

I can cook upma, maggie/ noodles, rice, chappathi


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well coming from Jain and Kutchhi family we substitute Kachha banana for potato and cabbage for onions. Using them I can make followings:

Liquids: Dal, Kadhi, Sambhar, Tomato Soup (normally used at my place with Pulav and White Dhokla)

Almost all kinda veggies - Dudhi, Bhendi, Cabbage, Chauli, Tomato-Onion mixed, Parwal, Papadi, special sabji of kachha banana, Shiradi, Undhiyo (Gujju delight), Chole

I cant make rotis properly 

Sweets: Edible gum or Guand ka sweet, laddus of wheat floor, moong ka floor

Chiller: Tea, coffee, maggy, bread butter - toast, Chatnies(Imli-khajur, Coriander, Coconut, Garlic)

Gujju Items: Moong Dal Khichdi, Toor Dal khichdi, White Dhokala, Handava, Dal Dhokali, Dabeli, Kadak Misal Chat (a special prep from Kutchh), Muthiya

Others: Poha, Upma, Bhel, Sev/Dahi/Pani/Ragda puri, Ragda Patis, Idli, Dosa, Aape vada, Medu vada, Pavbhaji, Misal Pav, Sandwitch, Pizza, Kela vada (made from kachha banana - they taste exactly like batata vada), Pulav, sort of Biryani

May be I'm missing out somethings. If so I will update later on.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 20, 2012)

It is said that gujrati food is the best & most delicious vegetarian food in the whole world (heard this on a show on tlc)


----------



## Alok (Mar 21, 2012)

Yummy nice thread !!

I love to cook but "for me only."
i can make:

Khichdi
Rice
Dal(moong ,mix)
Maggie
Tea
Rayta
Samosa


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 21, 2012)

I once made Chilli Chicken with the help of a cousin.
Its actually really easy to make
Heres the Link: Chilli Chicken - YouTube


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Fried rice. Easy to make and nice to have.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2012)

i can cook
rice
maggi
boil dal
fry eggs
enough to survive when my mom gets sick(i'm a class 10th student)


----------



## Nipun (Mar 22, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I can make bread butter and jam bread.


this plus instant noodles(maggi, top ramen etc), sandwich, papad(packeted, just microwave them).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2012)

*Masala Mango*

1. cut mango into small pieces
2. add some coconut oil 
3. add little chilli powder(as per your requirement)
4. mix it well and its ready...it tastes awesome!!!


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 30, 2012)

Liked this thread a lot.... 
I too am interested in ooking...
I have a website- Atulmaharaj.com - Unique Tasty Vegetarian Recipes ,
which has some unique recipes like:
Aloo halwa, Choco Pie, Papad ki subzi,Grapes chutney,mango khichd etc
I would like u all to visit it and give me your feedback...ur feedbacks are highly imp...
Has few recipes now,more will be soon...


----------



## trublu (Jul 2, 2012)

I can...

destroy noodles and omelette  ..can make bread butter, jam bread.

BTw there is an awesome website which has countless recipes for n00bs like (most of) us..

ShowMeTheCurry


----------



## Nipun (Jan 4, 2014)

Made some Pasta today! 
First time I made something other than instant noodles(Maggi, Top Ramen, Ching's)_[Edit: And sandviches, microwave pizza]_. It was delicious, would surely improve next time by adding more chilli flakes and cheese. Making it was expensive though.



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/902679_754084187953823_1876649110_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2014)

^next you might wanna add Pesto sauce if your a fan of it... I just love it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Made some Pasta today!
> First time I made something other than instant noodles(Maggi, Top Ramen, Ching's)_[Edit: And sandviches, microwave pizza]_. It was delicious, would surely improve next time by adding more chilli flakes and cheese. Making it was expensive though.



Are you sure it wasn't Maggi Pasta or some thing like that?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2014)

How many packets of maggi/yipee can you guys consume in one go ? 
Mine's Rs 20 + Rs 10 if Im really really hungry


----------



## sksundram (Jan 5, 2014)

If I am like Hulk hungry, 4xRs10 maggi would do just fine. (but I rarely consume maggi, it's a fast food and really not good for daily consumption) 
Btw I am a modest cook. Can easily cook any (well! almost) bihari/punjabi home dish. Never eaten thai/japanese food and don't even want to. Can prepare idli (rava idli is my fav). I don't like bread so no bread sandwiches though I used to make them sometimes for my roommates while in college. For me it is bun-omelette. You prepare two omelettes and stuff it inside a bun like any McD burger and eat it. 2 of those monsters will fill your stomach for at leat 3 hours. Not much of a junkie. Try to avoid them as far as possible. Momos and spring rolls are the delicacies that I enjoy the most.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 5, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^next you might wanna add Pesto sauce if your a fan of it... I just love it



What's Pesto sauce? I added FunFood's Pasta sauce. Any cheap alternatives for the sauce and raw pasta? 



Luffy said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Maggi Pasta or some thing like that?



Lol no.
I used to cook Maggi & Sunfeast Pasta but the tasted nowhere near this. This was awesome! 



Nerevarine said:


> How many packets of maggi/yipee can you guys consume in one go ?
> Mine's Rs 20 + Rs 10 if Im really really hungry



I usually have 2 if I am super hungry, and if that doesn't fill my stomach completely I look for something else to eat.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2014)

Nipun said:


> What's Pesto sauce? I added FunFood's Pasta sauce. Any cheap alternatives for the sauce and raw pasta



It's sauce made up of basil leaves, cheese and olive oil... Don't know if you get a readymade sauce... next time if you decide to eat out... Pasta with pesto sauce and cheese


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

Nipun said:


> What's *Pesto sauce*? I added FunFood's Pasta sauce. Any cheap alternatives for the sauce and raw pasta?



You could have Googled it


----------



## Nipun (Jan 5, 2014)

abhidev said:


> It's sauce made up of basil leaves, cheese and olive oil... Don't know if you get a readymade sauce... next time if you decide to eat out... Pasta with pesto sauce and cheese


Will try.



Luffy said:


> You could have Googled it



Yes ofcourse. 

Can any of you please recommend an inexpensive brand of Pasta? This costed as much as it costs at Pizza Hut.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

This is useful thread !!
Can someone teach me how to cook Omlette ?? Its good in winters.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

@rishi if you have eaten omelette at roadside then you might have noticed two things:
1)how quickly they make it
2)how fluffy the omelette is

Now this is coz of two reasons:
1)use of aluminum frying pan with thin base
2)use of oil more than desired. 

You can go for minimum oil cooking also using a non-stick pan, thus more healthy. 
Now  coming to the business, I will show you how I like it to be.
1)chop a small onion, fine level- medium; cut 1 chilli into smaller pieces. 
2)take a steel glass and beat the eggs (quantity - 2) using a spoon. 
3.heat an aluminum frying pan on medium flame for 1 min. Put little mustard oil into it and move the pan in such an order that the oil touches every nook and corner of the base. If you think the oil is not sufficient put  little more oil then. 
4.now, put all the chopped onions as well as chillies into the glass holding the beaten egg plus salt and a pinch of black pepper powder and beat the whole mixture again. Do this part quickly. 
5.pour the mixture into the pan and again move the pan so that the egg batter covers the whole of the base. set the flame between 'medium' and 'high'. 
6.flip it when it turns yellowish-red.
7.off the stove when the color turns to the same yellowish red. 
8)serve yourself. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> @rishi if you have eaten omelette at roadside then you might have noticed two things:
> 1)how quickly they make it
> 2)how fluffy the omelette is
> 
> ...


Actually I was a veggie until a few months ago , when I had egg rolls which tastes good. I thought to try omlette now. 

Thanks for the steps, it seems simple and easy for a newbie into cooking like me.
I will try it today , itself. BTW , will Sundrop refine oil will do instead of mustard oil ??


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, any oil would do just great. You can also use butter instead of oil and if you want the best taste use desi ghee. Personally I don't like using refine oil. I hate the taste. It goes like this for me -  desi_ghee>butter>mustard oil>>>any other.

PS: what's your location? In Delhi they don't know how to make a good egg roll. They use a thick base of 'maida' which just ruins it. The best I have tasted in Bihar/JH.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Yeah, any oil would do just great. You can also use butter instead of oil and if you want the best taste use desi ghee. Personally I don't like using refine oil. I hate the taste. It goes like this for me -  desi_ghee>butter>mustard oil>>>any other.
> 
> PS: what's your location? In Delhi they don't know how to make a good egg roll. They use a thick base of 'maida' which just ruins it. The best I have tasted in Bihar/JH.


I didn't know butter can be used. I will try with butter instead.
Loc : Delhi
I have been in there too for quite some time , but never had interest in non-veg at that time.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, you haven't been to punjab then


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Well, you haven't been to punjab then



Nope. Not yet. But sooner or later I will be there. I love their cuisine.



sksundram said:


> Yeah, any oil would do just great. You can also use butter instead of oil and if you want the best taste use desi ghee. Personally I don't like using refine oil. I hate the taste. It goes like this for me -  desi_ghee>butter>mustard oil>>>any other.
> 
> PS: what's your location? In Delhi they don't know how to make a good egg roll. They use a thick base of 'maida' which just ruins it. The best I have tasted in Bihar/JH.


Tried it a few minutes ago , ( A remedy for chilling winters of Delhi ).
Had hard time breaking those white balls. Made a mess of it ( had to pick those broken shell parts from the paste ), but somehow it tasted good at the end.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 6, 2014)

I cooked some more yesterday. 


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1510756_754657681229807_413594199_n.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> @rishi if you have eaten omelette at roadside then you might have noticed two things:
> 1)how quickly they make it
> 2)how fluffy the omelette is
> 
> ...



you can add a bit of milk to make it fluffy


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, they add milk in French omelette but I don't like adding milk to anything which has salt as  ingredient.
The secret lies in beating the egg. The better you beat the more fluffy it becomes. You have to be a good beater.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea but adding milk makes it a bit softer too and fluffy


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

Any advice on cracking the egg ?? I found it hard to get the contents of the egg out in the glass , as most of the shell part got crushed and bits of the shell fell into the glass along with the liquid.
I tried to hit the egg with a spoon in order to break it.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

Spoon is fine. One stroke of the spoon should be enough to remove the shells. With practice you shall know the right amount of force required. Nobody can teach you this. Just practice. Also while removing the shells, just open the dent (created by the spoon) a little more than required with your thumbs. Don't completely remove the shell at once. Go slow at first. With practice you will gain speed.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it okay to eat omlette on a daily basis ?? I'm skinny , and my digestive system ain't that good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

The best chef in the world is who eats his wives meals without a word and praises her or else he becomes a real chef himself... (for the rest of his life) [EDITED]


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> The best chef in the world is who eats his wife's meal without a word and praises her or else he becomes a real chef himself...



....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> The best chef in the world is who eats his wives *meals *without a word and praises her or else he becomes a real chef himself... (for the rest of his life) [EDITED]


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

@rishi it's ok to eat but not more than 2. 
1) First check your appetite. Do you find yourself hungry enough at times. Or is it that whatever good you eat doesn’t transform to body mass? Buy LIV. 52 DS by Himalaya. It's a very effective syrup and as like other Himalaya products doesn’t have any side effects. It will check your hunger. 
2) A weak digestive system is a thing to worry. You should not eat upto your neck. This applies to everyone though. Improve your haemoglobin content in blood (Very very important). Buy Cherry Syrup. Consume two spoons of it twice a day. 
3) Never ever consume tea/coffee/soft drink/nimbu pani on empty stomach. NEVER. Long time consumption of these are one of the reasons of intestinal ulcer.
4) Ditch junk food as far as possible. They are good for nothing. Occasionally it's all right. 
5) Build your strength and muscles. Eat gur (jaggery) with all night soaked black gram (kala chana) along with soaked moong). Prefer white boiled eggs to omelette. 
6). Work out. You can't expect yourself to eat all day and do nothing.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> @rishi it's ok to eat but not more than 2.
> 1) First check your appetite. Do you find yourself hungry enough at times. Or is it that whatever good you eat doesn’t transform to body mass? Buy LIV. 52 DS by Himalaya. It's a very effective syrup and as lije other Himalaya products doesn’t have any side effects. It will check your hunger.
> 2) A weak digestive system is a thing to worry. You should not eat upto your neck. This applies to everyone though. Improve your haemoglobin content in blood (Very very important). Buy Cherry Syrup. Consume two spoons of it twice a day.
> 3) Never ever consume tea/coffee/soft drink/nimbu pani on empty stomach. NEVER. Long time consumption of these are one of the reasons of intestinal ulcer.
> ...



Yeah , I guess my lifestyle which doesn't involves any physical work stressful enough to digest the food or cause lots of hunger. I had no issues with digestion earlier , but now it's following me like a dog. I am trying to cook food myself , because eating outside everyday makes it worse. ( have been doing this from past 3 years)
PS : I have developed this digestion issues in regards to milk & milk products . Months ago , I used to drink almost half a dozen bananas and half a ltr. full cream milk at once. Now I can't manage to digest even a glass full of it.
I went to a very good doctor , and all he told was that this is a intestinal infection and it'll take time to get healthy. ( The ecosystem of gut has been wiped out of healthy beneficial microbes ).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 6, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah , I guess my lifestyle which doesn't involves any physical work stressful enough to digest the food or cause lots of hunger. I had no issues with digestion earlier , but now it's following me like a dog. I am trying to cook food myself , because eating outside everyday makes it worse. ( have been doing this from past 3 years)
> PS : I have developed this digestion issues in regards to milk & milk products . Months ago , I used to drink almost half a dozen bananas and half a ltr. full cream milk at once. Now I can't manage to digest even a glass full of it.
> I went to a very good doctor , and all he told was that this is a intestinal infection and it'll take time to get healthy. *( The ecosystem of gut has been wiped out of healthy beneficial microbes ).*



Dahi kha bille.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dahi kha bille.



Sach me ?? Will that work ??
Although it's fall but still I will try it , I can afford cold rather than a poor stomach.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 6, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Sach me ?? Will that work ??
> Although it's fall but still I will try it , I can afford cold rather than a poor stomach.



It has "Good Bacteria" Lactobacillus,Aids in digestion
There are "Pro-Biotic" Ice-Creams,Drinks(Yakult) also if you dont like dahi 
Eat as Raita/Curd-Rice/Mishti-doi(Dahi aur Cheeni ko bowl mai daalo,Beat it well,eat it)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2014)

Biriyani + Raita


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> It has "Good Bacteria" Lactobacillus,Aids in digestion
> There are "Pro-Biotic" Ice-Creams,Drinks(Yakult) also if you dont like dahi
> Eat as Raita/Curd-Rice/Mishti-doi(Dahi aur Cheeni ko bowl mai daalo,Beat it well,eat it)


Thanks for suggestion. I will include that in diet , right away.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 7, 2014)

You don't catch cold by consuming dahi. Boondi raita is my fav.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 7, 2014)

Can you guys recommend few things that are healthy for stomach , and are easy to cook. ? 
I am including yogurt , buttermilk in my diet from today.

I recently learned how to make "DaaL-Tadka". Not sure if it's okay for stomach but I know it's good in protein.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 7, 2014)

Daal is protein rich and staple food of india. Daal tadka is more tasty. Arahar, chana, masoor - try all these. Eat saag - laal saag, hari saag (palak, bathua, sarson). Though you won't find laal saag in delhi (i haven't encountered during my stay). Saag is very easy to cook but time consuming. Not a bachelor's cup of tea


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

I made some charcoal from milk yesterday 
Actually i put the milk on gas for cooking it and forgot. when i returned back, the milk was gone and room was filled with smoke. thank God the pan didn't caught fire.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I made some charcoal from milk yesterday
> Actually i put the milk on gas for cooking it and forgot. when i returned back, the milk was gone and room was filled with smoke. thank God the pan didn't caught fire.



how did it taste ? the charcoal ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> how did it taste ? the charcoal ?



Milky


----------



## Nipun (Jan 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I made some charcoal from milk yesterday
> Actually i put the milk on gas for cooking it and forgot. when i returned back, the milk was gone and room was filled with smoke. thank God the pan didn't *caught *fire.



*catch.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 7, 2014)

Nipun said:


> *catch.



Fuhrer Nipun has spoken
Heil!


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone here know recipe for tomato basil soup? (Or just whatever tomato soup that doesn't taste sweet).


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

~~~Mega Bump~~~

I made this chocolate chip cookies today, too much butter so it was too crumbly, but its a start!! First time cooked something other than Rice/Instant Noodles by myself. 

*i.imgur.com/7khSoXYm.jpg

used these instructions minus the egg cause mom doesn't eat non veg/egg today. 
Classic Chocolate Chip Cookies | Oh Yum with Anna Olson - YouTub


----------



## aaruni (Jul 21, 2016)

Made Pasta recently. Major tip to all amateur cooks, learn to do things together.

I cut all the veggies first, made the white sauce, then got around to boiling pasta. Whole process took me around 4 hours (cook book said it should take me around 1 hour).


----------



## nac (Jul 21, 2016)

RCuber said:


> ~~~Mega Bump~~~
> 
> I made this chocolate chip cookies today, too much butter so it was too crumbly, but its a start!! First time cooked something other than Rice/Instant Noodles by myself.
> 
> ...


Looking at the photographs I thought masal vadai 


aaruni said:


> cook book said it should take me around 1 hour


 It even says delicious/tasty, not many times we get it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2016)

aaruni said:


> Made Pasta recently. Major tip to all amateur cooks, learn to do things together.
> 
> I cut all the veggies first, made the white sauce, then got around to boiling pasta. Whole process took me around 4 hours (cook book said it should take me around 1 hour).



boiling pasta takes a lot of time depending upon pasta..
if its spaghetti or macaroni, then it will take less. if it's penne, then it will take a long ****ing time


----------



## aaruni (Jul 22, 2016)

nac said:


> It even says delicious/tasty, not many times we get it.



Oh no, it was heavenly to eat.



Nerevarine said:


> boiling pasta takes a lot of time depending upon pasta..
> if its spaghetti or macaroni, then it will take less. if it's penne, then it will take a long ****ing time



It was penne. Took a long, long time to cook.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2016)

can u share how u made white sauce


----------



## aaruni (Jul 22, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> can u share how u made white sauce



Melt butter, with a small amount of oil so it doesn't burn. Slowly add maida and mix so it doesn't make lumps. Let it cook a little. Then add milk and stir, avoiding lumps. After its become nice consistency, add a little salt and pepper to taste. That's it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow, thats so easy.. I will try definitely


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 23, 2016)

ico said:


> Take Malai in a bowl....add tomato, onion and salt to it and mix.
> 
> Apply the mixture on both sides of a bread and heat on tawa.
> 
> Tastes 10000x better than Pizza.





ooOOOld post but just ate the same thing. Delicious 

I call it as bread pizza


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> ooOOOld post but just ate the same thing. Delicious
> 
> I call it as bread pizza


----------



## johans (Sep 8, 2016)

I guess you have shared world's shortest recipe..  I will try these for sure..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 8, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> ooOOOld post but just ate the same thing. Delicious
> 
> I call it as bread pizza



I do opposite. Apply mixture between two slices, and then heat on tawa. Still delicious, tho.


----------



## johans (Sep 22, 2016)

I've tried this one.. Egg maggi

Cook maggi with regular procedure and on the other end cut the omlette into peices like cut dosa and mix maggi in it..heat it for 3min...afterwards have some farsan on it...It taste's awsome


----------



## johans (Sep 26, 2016)

I gave this recipe POP-CORN CHICKEN to my office colleague..and this is what she prepared.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2016)

Going to eat 6 pack maggi for lunch tomorrow. Any suggestions for a pure veg brother?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

6 packs!! dude even a single pack is not good for health!

- - - Updated - - -

have 2 or 3 paneer sandwhich, though bread is also made of maida but i guess it will be lesser than 6 packs of maggie


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2016)

Haven't eaten in months, lol. I'll be fine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2016)

aaruni said:


> Going to eat 6 pack maggi for lunch tomorrow. Any suggestions for a pure veg brother?



Another vegetarian, i thought i was the only one..
Vegetarian master race ! 

6 pack is way to much man, just cook a 2 pack with lots of veggies (Tomato, carrots, onions, capsicum)

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> Going to eat 6 pack maggi for lunch tomorrow. Any suggestions for a pure veg brother?



Another vegetarian, i thought i was the only one..
Vegetarian master race ! 

6 pack is way to much man, just cook a 2 pack with lots of veggies (Tomato, carrots, onions, capsicum)


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2016)

You've no idea how much I can eat. 6 Pack is not way too much. It should be just enough. (Usually, whenever I eat maggi for lunch, its 4 pack plus 2 glasses of milk).

zzz. Cutting veggies. So much work.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2016)

ohh you meant that Rs 5 packets, then I guess its okay.. still a bit too much lol..
I normally eat 3, Rs 5 packets .. 4 when im hungry


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2016)

The big packet, with 6 packs in it.

*www.wedropgrocery.com/storefront/catalog/products/enlarged/original/MAGI6NOOD.JPG

This one


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2016)

Ever tried chings, yipee ?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2016)

Tried chings, didn't like. Yet to try yippee.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

Yippe is good, i tried it recently. Also, Eating so much maggi(or any kind of noodles) is not good for health , that too on regular  basis. It is Insane actually!
Nerevarine suggestion is better, add veggies rather than adding more packs of maggi. Also, you can replace maggi with rice!! How about that!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2016)

Nothing can be done for tomorrow's lunch. Will try to reduce consumption even further in future.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice. 
And you can prepare oats, cooking is same as maggi I guess, taste wise, add maggi masala to get your favorite taste. Apart from that, try varieties of Poha. 
If by any chance you eat eggs, everything becomes easier, add 1 or 2 eggs with Oats/Poha.


----------



## johans (Sep 29, 2016)

Can anybody please help me with paneer kofta recipe.


----------



## johans (Oct 3, 2016)

A super simple and an easily made recipe in under 20 minutes. A great savior when time is a constraint.

The recipe

Prep time: 10 minutes

Cook time : 15 minutes

Total time : 20 minutes

Recipe type: Main

Serves: Serves 2

Ingredients

1 cup Dry Penne Pasta
1 tsp Olive Oil
2 small diced Shallots
1 minced Garlic clove
¾ cup chopped Roasted Red Peppers
2 tsps edible Yeast
¾ cup Macadamia Nut Milk
3 tsps Tomato Passata
1 teaspoon Smoked Paprika
½ tsp Red Chilli Flakes
Salt and Black Pepper, to taste
¼ cup chopped Flat Leaf Parsley
Extra chopped Flat Leaf Parsley (for garnishing )
Extra edible Yeast ( for garnishing)
How to proceed:

Boil a large pot of water, and then season generously with salt before adding dry Pasta to the pot. Once you add pasta, stir and let cook according to package instructions (8-10 minutes).
You want to cook your pasta until it is almost firm to the bite, as you will be heating it up and cooking it with the sauce for a few minutes after which will finish the pasta cooking process.
Whilst your pasta is cooking, in a saucepan, heat up Olive Oil over low to medium heat and then diced Shallot and minced Garlic. Cook for 5 minutes, or till lightly golden.
Transfer cooked Shallot and Garlic into a blender and add Roasted Red Peppers, edible Yeast, Macadamia Nut Milk, Tomato Passata and Red Chilli Flakes.
Blend on high until it gets completely smooth.
Pour sauce back into saucepan and allow it to simmer. Taste and season with Salt and Pepper.
Drain almost cooked Pasta well and add pasta to simmering Red Pepper sauce. Stir, and cook pasta and sauce together for a minute or two or until the pasta has absorbed some of the sauce and thickened it up.
Turn heat off and add ¼ cup chopped Flat Leaf Parsley to saucepan. Mix well and dish out.
Garnish with more Flat Leaf Parsley and Nutritional Yeast.
Enjoy!
Hope you like it!

Well try it and let me know in comment below.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 5, 2016)

johans said:


> A super simple and an easily made recipe in under 20 minutes. A great savior when time is a constraint.
> 
> The recipe
> 
> ...


This sounds amazing. Will let you know how it turns up in a week (no onion/garlic/mushroom at home during navratre)

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## johans (Oct 6, 2016)

Lime Mojito Mocktail.

Welcome back to a new segment of Recipe Junction.
So what is Mojito? It’s basically an alcohol based drink that has lemon juice, mint leaves and sugar. A mojito that does not have alcohol in it is a ‘virgin mojito’ and is categorized as a mock-tail. So here we write about the virgin mojito. Mocktail is a non alcoholic drink which comprise of a mixture of fruit juices, syrups or soft drinks. Mock-tails like fruit punches can be consumed by all those who relish non alcoholic and flavorful drinks.

Ingredients for your Lime Mojito Mocktail

1 lime

7 mint leaves

10ml agave syrup

10ml lemon syrup

Crushed ice

Sparkling water

Garnish: Wedge of lime

Directions to make your Lime Mojito Mocktail

Mix the lime, syrups and mint leaves together in a glass

Followed by this add crushed ice

Top up with sparkling water

Garnish with a mint leaf

Serve with a straw

Relax and enjoy!

So what are you thinking? A very simple yet refreshing drink for yourself and your guests to quench summer thirsts. A perfect treat for your body and mind!


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2016)

aaruni said:


> This sounds amazing. Will let you know how it turns up in a week (no onion/garlic/mushroom at home during navratre)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk



Are you pure veg ??


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Are you pure veg ??


Depends on how you define pure veg. I don't eat egg, even in cakes and stuff, but onions, mushrooms,  are allowed.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2016)

aaruni said:


> Depends on how you define pure veg. I don't eat egg, even in cakes and stuff, but onions, mushrooms,  are allowed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk



IMO, every animal product is non-veg, everything else is veg.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2016)

Yup, my thouughts exactly, im the same as you then aaaruni, i thought  u didnt eat onion garlic too


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2016)

That's veganism. I can't live without dairy products. Milk, butter, ghee, curd, cream, etc. I don't consume meat, eggs, stuff like that.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

aaruni said:


> That's veganism. I can't live without dairy products. Milk, butter, ghee, curd, cream, etc. I don't consume meat, eggs, stuff like that.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk



Yes, people often don't understand the difference between being vegetarian and a vegan.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2016)

That's why I asked you guys to give your definitions of "vegetarian", instead of going " yes".

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2016)

But "Pure" vegetarian means, not consuming onion and garlic... There are restaurants that are labelled "Pure Vegetarian" for this purpose..
Thats something to do with religion and is retarded, i know 

Soup without onion or garlic is :angry_NF:


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2016)

When we say "pure" we mean, not egg, since many people claim vegetarian status eat eggs. We call them "eggetarian".

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> *But "Pure" vegetarian means, not consuming onion and garlic*... There are restaurants that are labelled "Pure Vegetarian" for this purpose..
> Thats something to do with religion and is retarded, i know
> 
> Soup without onion or garlic is :angry_NF:



That's the Jain way of having food.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 7, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, every animal product is non-veg, everything else is veg.


so you mean as per you milk is non-veg?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2016)

milk is non veg according to vegans..ffs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> so you mean as per you milk is non-veg?



IDC, if someone wants to be pure vegetarian, they should stop having milk products as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 7, 2016)

didn't mean to offend you there. Cause I come across these topics now and then and as a non-veg I don't have much thing to say. That is a good point to speak, that is why I asked.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't even care anymore about what people call people. For me, its simple. "Vegetarian is what I eat. Non vegetarian is what I don't eat." simple.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> *didn't mean to offend you there*. Cause I come across these topics now and then and as a non-veg I don't have much thing to say. That is a good point to speak, that is why I asked.



None taken.
Still, don't know why there's such a huge fuss about non-veg vs veg.

I mean it is how nature works. Evolution made us to be omnivorous and that's how we should be instead of punishing those who eat any form of animal meat (except cannibalism of course, that is sick).


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2016)

Some idiots be vegetarians because "its immoral to eat other living things".

I am vegetarian because I've never eaten meat, etc, and at this point in my life, I don't really want to change (simply out of habit).


----------



## johans (Oct 13, 2016)

Chicken Karaage (Sesame Fried Chicken)

Chicken Karaage is a crispy Japanese sesame fried chicken, a homemade recipe that is the best chicken karaage recipe and even nutritious than the Japanese restaurants.

I assume many of you love Japanese chicken karaage, or popularly known as sesame fried chicken at Japanese restaurants. Chicken karaage is one of my favorite Japanese dishes; imagine marinated chicken deep-fried to crispy and crunchy goodness. They are very addictive.

This chicken karaage recipe calls for very simple ingredients but the end result would rival the best Japanese restaurants. The chicken is well marinated with sake (Japanese cooking wine), ginger juice, soy sauce, sesame oil and coated in cornstarch before frying. It’s that simple.

You can marinate the chicken for as little as 10 minutes but it’s best to marinate for 3 hours. For serving, make use of mayonnaise and a slice of lemon, but chicken karaage is delicious as it is. Enjoy!


Ingredients

12 ounces boneless chicken thighs
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground white pepper
1 tsp sake
1 tsp grated garlic
1 tsp grated fresh ginger
1 tsp sesame oil
1/2 tsp usukuchi soy sauce
1 beaten egg
3 tsps cornstarch
2 cups vegetable oil
1 lemon

Directions

Rinse the chicken, cut off any excess fat and pat dry. Sprinkle the chicken with 1/2 tsp of the salt and the pepper. Using a sharp knife, score the chicken, especially in the fibrous parts of the chicken. Use the point of the knife to make small holes in the chicken, then cut the chicken in bite-size (1 1/2-inch) pieces.

In a bowl combine the chicken, garlic, sake, ginger, sesame oil, soy sauce and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt. Mix well, rub the marinade into the chicken. Marinate for 3 hours in the refrigerator.

Add the egg gradually to the chicken while mixing with your hands. Add the cornstarch and lightly toss to coat the chicken. In a medium pan heat the vegetable oil over medium heat until a deep-frying thermometer reads 335 degrees F. Fry the chicken, a few pieces at a time, until they turns golden brown, about 10 minutes (the internal temperature of the meat should be 165 degrees F). Shake off any excess grease.Plate the chicken and garnish with lemon wedges before serving.

A very different way of cooking….Yeah! Japanese style.

So stay hooked to this page of CRB Tech Solutions for to satiate your yummy tummy.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 14, 2016)

johans said:


> A super simple and an easily made recipe in under 20 minutes. A great savior when time is a constraint.
> 
> The recipe
> 
> ...


What can we use instead of m academia nut milk? Does regular milk work? Intend to try this out today. Will post results.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaruni (Oct 14, 2016)

Also, in place of edible yeast? (Or just ignore it?)

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 14, 2016)

Cant ignore yeast i guess.. very important for good taste

- - - Updated - - -

BTW u tried schezwan noodles, very easy to make and tastes so much better than maggi or instant noodles


----------



## aaruni (Oct 14, 2016)

Nope, never tried. How to?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 14, 2016)

Cook some schezwan sauce in advance, or buy chings schezwan chutney, cook noodles al dante , cook vegetables  add schezwan, soya, vinegar, pepper, oregano, MSG if u want and add noodles stir..

tastes so damn good


----------



## aaruni (Oct 14, 2016)

So much stuff that I need to try. Pasta plan shifted to tomorrow, no ingredients, and too lazy to go to market. This thing after exams.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## johans (Oct 20, 2016)

HI, Welcome again to my recipe junction again..

Mexican Meatloaf.
If you wanna try a meat loaf then Mexican styled shoube be the only choice. They are super yummy!

So long we have been writing about chicken recipes, so we decided to bring some changes, as nothing monotonous is good. Today we write about a beef recipe even you can substitute the meat with that of turkey.

I knew a lady whose first husband loved meat loaf and she didn’t liked beef, so she used to substitute the meat with turkey without her husband’s knowledge. So the day she took separation from him she told him the truth to which he replied “yet I loved that”. They are parted though , but as I learned later the wify started eating meet and the man took to eating turkey.

Let’s start with the recipe methods.

Ingredients

2 lb extra lean beef, grind
1 1/2 cup crushed tortillas
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
2/3 cup salsa + 1/2 cup salsa
2 eggs
1 packet taco seasoning
1 can green chilies (127ml)
3 green onions, chopped

How to proceed

Preheat your oven to 350F. Spray a loaf pan with cooking spray.
In a big bowl, add grind beef, tortillas, cheese, 2/3 cup salsa, eggs, taco seasoning and green chilies. With your hands, combine the mixture until everything is mixed together well.
Add meat to a loaf pan. Place on a baking sheet and put in the oven for 1 to 1 hour 15 minutes, or until meat is cooked. Make sure it is cooked.
Remove from oven and allow it to cook for a few minutes before flipping over onto a serving platter. Spread 1/2 cup salsa and green onions on top. Serve hot.
This meatloaf is moist, a bit spicy and is easy to cook.

For chicken lovers, you can substitute ground chicken as I do.

Instead of removing the entire loaf from the pan, I find it’s way easier to cut into slices on a serving platter vs. trying to use a knife in a loaf pan.

I hope you’ll enjoy it as much as I do!

Try it once with any meat substitute and I bet on your frequent practice of having it in dinner. If you do some experiment with the said recipe then share your succes.


----------



## johans (Oct 24, 2016)

Clean Eating Almond Butter Fudge!!

Welcome to the recipe junction. Today I write about this almond butter fudge which would definitely be a variation to your sweet cravings.

How many of you are a taste-while-you-cook type of girl? Well myself I do that.

You have great options or choice of using peanut butter, cashew butter, Sunbutter or any other nut butter if you prefer or of your choice. You could also try using pistachio butter and wish it weren’t so expensive. I think it would be wonderful in this recipe.

Though almond butter is yet my favorite for this clean eating fudge recipe.

Almond Butter Fudge

Ingredients
1/2 cup almond butter OR allergy-friendly alternative

2 1/2 tbsp virgin coconut oil (25g) or coconut butter

optional 2 1/2 tbsp liquid sweetener of choice*

optional: a few drops maple extract

Total Time: 5m

Yield: 8-13 servings

Methods to proceed

To sweeten it, you can use honey (non-vegan), maple syrup, agave,stevia drops, etc. But my personal choice is really this without any sweetener at all, and if you’re the kind of person who loves to eat peanut butter from the jar, you might also like it unsweetened.

Be sure that you like the taste of coconut oil you are using. My favorite choice is Virgin Coconut Oil; you can also choose some other brands to have a smoky flavor.
To Make

Combine the almond butter and coconut oil or coconut butter, and gently warm until the nut butter is easily stir-able and the coconut oil is liquid. Stir in the sweetener if desired, then spoon into candy molds or a plastic container. Freeze for a few hours until solid, and store leftovers in the freezer.

A very simple yet good dessert option. Anybody of the age range from kids to aged would love and relish it. I remember a small lid who used to tell her mom to make her the fudge recipe very often. So that lady used to cook in big quantity and store in fridge. And whenever the little girl asked for it, she used to give her a generous amount. And the bright smile in the little angel’s face used to lighten mine.

Even I love the one with pistachio butter, a bit expensive though but being a hardcore foodie I prefer to have it, to satiate my soul.


----------



## johans (Oct 27, 2016)

Nashville Hot Chicken

Prep time : 35 minutes

Cook time: 35 minutes

Total time: 1hr 10 minutes

Welcome back friends! Today will brings you a spicy fried chicken recipe.

Who doesn’t like chicken if it comes to meat lovers. But what exactly is Nashville Hot Chicken? You might find the name Hot Chicken from everywhere from McDonalds to trendy restaurants, but this newly nationwide popular chicken has been popular in Nashville for years.
The main ingredient that transforms fried chicken into special Nashville Hot Chicken, is smearing it in a cayenne paste that’s primarily a blend of McCormick Ground Red Cayenne Pepper and frying oil. But not to worry, if you are concerned about this chicken being too hot and spicy for your family and friends – the heat level is customizable. You can omit Nashville Hot Sauce and have a mega flavorful chicken, or you can slightly brush your chicken with a little Nashville Hot Sauce for a mild explosion of heat.

Ingredients

4-5 pounds of boned chicken pieces

Vegetable oil for frying


For the buttermilk marinade

2 cups buttermilk

1 1/2 tsps Spice Rub

2 bay leaves


Spice Rub

1 1/2 tsps McCormick® salt

1 tsp paprika

1 tsp onion powder

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp chili powder

2 tsp pepper

1 tsp dried crushed oregano

1 tsp dried basil

1 tsp cayenne pepper


Buttermilk Egg Wash

2 eggs

1 cup buttermilk

1/4 cup hot sauce


Flour Breading

3 1/2 cups maida

1 tsp baking powder

Remaining Spice Rub


Nashville Hot Sauce

2 tsps hot sauce

2 tsps butter, melted

2 tsps brown sugar

1 tsp cayenne pepper

1 tsp Spice Rub

1/2 tsps smoked paprika

3/4 cup vegetable oil

Whisk all of the Spice Rub seasonings together in a small bowl. Remove 1 ½ tsps Spice Rub to a bowl along with 2 cups buttermilk and 2 bay leaves. Add chicken and toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate for 4 hours up to overnight.

When ready to cook, remove 1 tsp Spice Rub to a small bowl for Nashville Hot Sauce. Mix all remaining Nashville Hot Sauce ingredients except butter.

Prepare the Buttermilk Egg Wash by whisking 2 eggs together with 1 cup buttermilk and ¼ cup hot sauce in a small bowl.

Prepare Flour Breading by whisking 3 ½ cups flour, 1 tsp baking powder and all remaining Spice Rub spices together in a bowl.

Work with 1 piece of chicken at a time, slather chicken in Flour, shake of any excess, coat in Buttermilk Egg Wash, shake of any excess, then slather once more in Flour, shake of any excess and place chicken on a baking rack. Repeat until all the chicken pieces get coated.

Add enough vegetable oil to your oven until oil measures 3” deep. Heat over medium high heat until oil temperature raises 375 degrees F. Add 3-4 chicken pieces to your oven in a single layer, cover, and cook 7 minutes. Flip chicken over, cover and continue to fry until chicken’s internal temperature reaches 160 degrees or 165 degrees for dark meat, about 5-7 minutes.

Remove fried chicken to paper towel lined baking sheet. Repeat until all chicken is cooked.

In the meanwhile, whisk melted butter to your Nashville Hot Sauce until smooth. Allow the chicken to cool slightly then brush with desired amount of Sauce. You can adjust the spiciness of your chicken by simply adding more or less Nashville Hot Sauce.

Hope you liked it, try this new recipe and let me know your experience.


----------



## johans (Nov 3, 2016)

Mouth Watering Peri Peri Chicken

Recipe type: Main

Cuisine: Portuguese

Serves: 4-6

Another chicken recipe but this time a paleo friendly recipe. CRB Tech Reviews beings you a Portuguese chicken recipe for a change.
I know a lot of people loves this chicken recipe. And here we present you a bit lighter and fresher tasting version, but it retains the same lemony chilli kick. It can be cooked both in the oven and also on the barbie so you get an extra charring and that flame grilled taste.

This makes an amazing dinner served with salad and roasted pumpkin and sweet potato, any left overs would be great stuffed into a pitta (this is not so paleo friendly though).

A note about the hotness level. The chilli content is pretty low, making it great for all the members of the family and kids can relish it too. If you have a higher level of tolerance to chilli then can up the quantities.

Remember that anyone who likes an extra spicy meal could add a sprinkle of hot paprika or more chilli flakes to their Peri Peri Chicken when they sit down to eat.

Peri Peri Chicken

Cook time: 45 minutes

Total time: 45 minutes

Peri Peri Chicken is a great recipe for an authentic Portuguese chicken, this recipe of chicken is easy, delicious and paleo friendly.

Ingredients

3 cloves of garlic

Juice and zest of one lemon

Juice of one orange.

60ml olive oil

2 tsp sweet paprika

¼ tsp black pepper

½ tsp chilli flakes (more if you like it more hot)

1 tsp dried oregano

1kg Chicken pieces

½ tsp salt

1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley for serving
Instructions

Pre-heat the oven to 200°C/180°C .

Place the garlic, lemon juice, orange juice and olive oil into a processor and give the mixture a turn until you have a rough paste.

Add the lemon zest, sweet paprika, black pepper, chilli flakes and oregano.

Mix on a low setting until well blended.

Pour the marinate into a plastic bowl or a large ziplock bag.

Add the chicken pieces and leave to marinate for at least an hour but overnight marination will give a great flavor.

Lay the chicken out in a baking dish, sprinkle over the salt and cook in the oven for 45 minutes.

Carefully baste the chicken with the pan juices and served sprinkled with fresh parsley.

Yeah! And it’s ready


----------



## johans (Nov 7, 2016)

Ragda pattice.

Pattices trace back it’s historic origins in Anglo-Indian cuisine.Ragda Pattice which is a popular fast food that forms part of the street food of Maharashtra and Gujarat. It is considered to be a variation of the popular aloo tikki found in North Indian cuisine.

Ingredients

For Patties

Potato – 4

Bread crumbs – 1/4 cup

Green chilli – 1 finely chopped

1 tbsp chopped coriander leaves

Salt as per requirement

For ragda

White or yellow dried peas – 1 cup

Tamarind extract – 1/4 cup

1 tsp Ginger garlic paste

2 tsp Red chilli powder

1 tsp Garam masala powder

1/8 tsp Asafoetida

1/4 tsp Turmeric

2 tbsp Chopped coriander leaves

Salt & water – As requirement

To serve with:

Red chutney (Sweet chutney)

Green chutney

Plain sev

Finely chopped onion

Chaat masala

Instructions

1. Soak peas for overnight, drain water and pressure cook by adding water just to immerse it, along with little salt, turmeric and a pinch of asafoetida for 4/5 whistles. Once done, slightly mash it. (Must be half mashed).

Heat oil in a kadai, add ginger garlic paste. In low flame, add red chilli powder, garam masala powder and a pinch of asafoetida. Stir well. Then add cooked peas, tamarind extract and jaggery.

Stir well. Add two cups of water and simmer for 8 minutes. When it gets thick, add coriander leaves and switch off the flame. It will become thick when it cools, so switch off accordingly.

For patties, cook diced potatoes with very little water for 3 /4 whistles. Once done, cool down, peel the skin off. In a mixing bowl, add salt, coriander leaves, green chilli and bread crumbs.

Mix to make dough, make equal sized balls.

Make patties now. Heat skillet and drizzle oil. Cook the patties from both sides until golden. While cooking, gently press it to ensure even cooking.

For serving, gather all the ingredients mentioned, place a couple of patties over the serving plate.

Add warm ragda over it generously. Add littles green chutney, generous amount of sweet chutney, onion, chaat masala, coriander leaves and sev. Serve.

Notes

Adjust water quantity in ragda to get the right consistency.

Cook the potatoes carefully,don’t over cook, it will become very mushy when you make patty.

Generously add bread crumbs too, to make it tasty and also it helps in binding the patty stiff.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2016)

My mom calls them potato cutlets. One of my favourite foods.


----------



## johans (Nov 10, 2016)

Blueberry Muffin Bread.

I love to start my morning with easy blueberry muffins, it’s like cake.

To mention blueberries are a super food. I don’t actually know what a super food is, or why there is no space between the two words but they make a good place in diet chart, apparently.

I took this amazing recipe for a blueberry breakfast cake that is already on the site, tried it to give all touch with love, and then poured it into a loaf pan instead of a cake pan. Sometimes you want a change of taste, a bread instead of cake to make you feel more healthful and grown up.

If you have a home of kid/kids they will definitely love them. My kid devoured this so quickly that I had to make a second batch the very next day. To mention one day I hid a little super food , because there is a kid hidden in the mumma also.

Hope you guys love this! It would even make a great homemade holiday gift!

This Blueberry Muffin Bread is just the yummiest bread for breakfast or any time of the day. Frozen blueberries are used, which were handpicked and frozen myself last year – they yet very fresh tasted.  This bread is even better with freshly picked ones, so if you can fetch that can go for it.

Ingredients

1 cup sugar powder
1/2 Cup Salted Butter
2 whole eggs
1 Tsp Vanilla Extract
1 cup whole milk
2 cups all-purpose flour or maida
2 tsp baking powder
2 cups blueberries, fresh or frozen

Methods

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.
Grease a 10 inch loaf pan.
Mix together the butter and sugar to bring a creamy texture
Add the eggs, vanilla and milk mixing well.
Add the dry ingredients and mix until well combined
Add blueberries and mix by hand gently with a spoon, but be careful not to crush the berries.
Pour batter into your loaf pan and bake for 60-75 minutes.
Let it cool in pan for 10 minutes before removing to finish cooling.
Handy Tip: Reserve a small handful Blueberries to apply from above after the batter is poured into the loaf pan.  Gently press them into the top to as a choice of decoration.


----------

